# Gator, Gold fill



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't say that I did this Gator blank justice.  This is my first time turning something like this and aside from the smell it wasn't that bad.  The bone marrow was picked out with a razor and then the voids were packed with Gold Pearl-ex.  During the turn I found a void in the lower barrel so I turned it down and added a brass accent and black PR band.  I did this for the top as well to pull it together.  These blanks look awesome when done correctly...I have more work to do

Enjoy







Larger images can be seen in my IAP Gallery or on my Flickr site, both linked below.  Enjoy!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 27, 2011)

When you say you have more work to do, your meaning making another right?  Cause this instrument is a top-of-the-line piece!



I need a new adjective to describe this one, cause the normal words won't do!






Scott (A+ turning) B


----------



## marksman (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow! That is a cool lookin pen. Nice work!


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> When you say you have more work to do, your meaning making another right? Cause this instrument is a top-of-the-line piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've seen others on the site that are just screaming off the screen...I just feel that I'll have to make a couple more to find that perfect one.  I love the blank, I just think I could have done better with it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 27, 2011)

Tim, as fine of an example of gator that has been seen, good job.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Roy...I just feel like I need a couople more to work on.  I think deep down I like the idea of working with this as a material so I'm pushing past the smell and wanting more, ha ha ha.  Thanks


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 27, 2011)

If you're not too happy with that one, send it this way and I'll keep it safe from further public viewing.....


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm sure you would, ha ha ha.  It will end up going in a box and packed away with the rest of my pens.  It's a shame really.  The wife is on me to sell them, but really...I'm just doing it for fun and the idea of asking someone to pay for it...well.  It's fun until it becomes work!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 27, 2011)

If you ain't in need of cash, hanging on to them isn't too insane. But, once that first sale hits, you'll be chasing more pretty hard for a while. And your pens would definitely SELL in the right stores.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I sold a couple when I first started for a couple hundred each and it felt good, but I really didn't want to waste my time pushing pens for sales.  I really like making stuff with my hands.  I'm donating two for an auction in GA for a lady who works with kids that have diabetes.  I like doing stuff like that...the sale, well...it's nice, but doesn't give me the same warm fuzzy.  I may bend and please the wife and let her sell them.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 27, 2011)

After doing 35-40 of these I found the secret of getting past the smell................stop breathing:wink:...





wiset1 said:


> Thanks Roy...I just feel like I need a couople more to work on. I think deep down I like the idea of working with this as a material so I'm pushing past the smell and wanting more, ha ha ha. Thanks


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Too funny...I wonder how long I could do that for?


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Nov 27, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> After doing 35-40 of these I found the secret of getting past the smell................stop breathing:wink:...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Have you tried nose plugs?


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't do enough of these, but it was pushing past the resperator I wear.  Some foul smelling stuff, but fun to work with.


----------



## clapiana (Nov 27, 2011)

Fantastic looking piece I love the gold.  Did you mix the mica with epoxy or ca to fill the voids?  Again a really nice job!


----------



## U-Turn (Nov 27, 2011)

Tim,
I have some Gator jaw bone coming. Is there anything special about turning the material - I do a lot of antler - is it anything like that?


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

clapiana said:


> Fantastic looking piece I love the gold. Did you mix the mica with epoxy or ca to fill the voids? Again a really nice job!


 
Packed the voids with Pearl-ex then poured thin CA over it.  Wasn't sure myself, so I gave it a try and it worked.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 27, 2011)

U-Turn said:


> Tim,
> I have some Gator jaw bone coming. Is there anything special about turning the material - I do a lot of antler - is it anything like that?


 
Never worked with antler, but I hear the smell is the same.  With this stuff I made sure to keep my tools sharp since there was marrow and voids.  As you know this could lead to a cracked blank if you're too agressive.  Take your time, round the blank on the sander first if you can then work the skew lightly to get your shape.  I made sure to cover with thin CA as I turned the blank down to add strength.  Hope that helps


----------



## U-Turn (Nov 27, 2011)

*Thanks*

Appreciate your input - anxious to try some when it gets here. I agree that antler turning is a shock to the nose!!!!!


----------



## boxerman (Nov 28, 2011)

Now that's one heck of very nice pen.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the feedback!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice Tim! Your segments are always so crisp! I've got some jaw bone that I think I'm gonna have to pull out and work on now. Your's is beautiful! I love the colors.


----------



## Rangertrek (Nov 28, 2011)

I still have gator bone in the shop waiting for me to get to it.
Now, I have some more inspiration to get started.
Really nice pen.!!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Nov 28, 2011)

That's a great looking pen! The segmenting adds a lot of style to it.  It'd be a shame to pack that one up in the box.

AK


----------



## warthog (Nov 28, 2011)

That pen is an awesome peice. Those gator jaw bones really turn into something really good looking. Anyone would be proud to have one of them.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 28, 2011)

Ohhh WOW!!!!!!  That looks great.  If you are not happy w/ this one I cant wait to see the one you are happy about.  I have 4 jaws heading my way and I hope my best is this good.  Thanks for sharing and inspiring.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 28, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> After doing 35-40 of these I found the secret of getting past the smell................stop breathing:wink:...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wear a respirator and hang some Pine Tree car inscense over the cartriges.:biggrin::biggrin:

Knowing this has taken some of the excitement out of my order for some Gator Jaw.


----------



## Gilrock (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow...now that's a nice looking pen!

I can't believe all the colors that came out in that.  Are the gray / blue-ish areas part of the bone?  I've worked with Elk antler and my wife says it smells like someones tooth being drilled at the dentist.

Gil


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Gilrock said:


> Wow...now that's a nice looking pen!
> 
> I can't believe all the colors that came out in that. Are the *gray / blue-ish* areas part of the bone? I've worked with Elk antler and my wife says it smells like someones tooth being drilled at the dentist.
> 
> Gil


 
Those are part of the resin fill that resulted as part of the casting.  It should be noted that I did NOT cast this blank, I just turned it, used Pearl-ex, and did some segmenting.  

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Dec 7, 2011)

So far the most beautiful gator Ive seen. Ive got to get my hands on some and hope it turns out half as good as this one.


----------



## Rick P (Dec 7, 2011)

Tim
You have a fine gator open and judging from your flickr site and what I have seen here there is no reason for you to feel anything but pride at point of sale. Honestly you have a far better body of work than I do.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 7, 2011)

Outstanding looking pen and superb visual appeal with the blend of colors and light. You did great work!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 7, 2011)

David, get with Roy, he'll be able to let you know when he has more on his site. Top quality blanks!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rick P said:


> Tim
> You have a fine gator open and judging from your flickr site and what I have seen here there is no reason for you to feel anything but pride at point of sale. Honestly you have a far better body of work than I do.


 
Thanks Rick!  I do my best to be well rounded, but the truth is I just hate sitting around watching tv so I do other things to stay busy.  It drives my wife crazy.


----------



## rizaydog (Dec 8, 2011)

That pen is fantastic.  Very nice work.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 8, 2011)

While the blank itself is very nice, I'm not a fan of the "Oops" bands since I've never seen a pen where the bands look as if they were a deliberate part of the overall pen design.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> While the blank itself is very nice, *I'm not a fan of the "Oops" bands* since I've never seen a pen where the bands look as if they were a deliberate part of the overall pen design.


 
George, I can't please everyone  It was either go for the segmented band look or toss out a $50 gator blank...I opted to keep the blank.  Someone will want it.


----------



## Rick P (Dec 8, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > Tim
> ...


 

You and I would get along well! We both are our own worst critic and cant sit for long. I know it seems I am in front of the computer all day.......yes it is often on and I post a lot, but I am hardly sitting in front of it! I really enjoyed your other work on the flickr site as well! You have an excellent eye and great sence of composition. Love your use of color! Especially the print of a bull, ya can feel the menace and tension.


----------



## BradG (Dec 8, 2011)

makes a mental note to try and arrange for Tim to be my PITH partner some year :biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Too funny! I've got to do that one of these years. I'll have to look up the rules and how to put my name in the hat.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Rick P said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rick P said:
> ...


 
Brothers I guess!  Great minds and all, but with so much still to learn I guess I can't claim I'm a great mind just yet:biggrin:  My Flickr site...well that thing has taken on a life of its own, ha ha ha.  Thanks boss and best wishes.


----------

